

FreeBSD developer Kip Macy charged with tenant terror - baha_man
http://www.regdeveloper.co.uk/2008/04/24/kip_macy_arrest/

======
cperciva
I don't know all the details here, but I'll say this: This doesn't sound like
the Kip Macy I know.

Unfortunately, since the first piece of advice lawyers give their clients is
usually "don't say anything to anyone", I suspect it will be a long time
before the full story comes out.

